# My toddler won't drink!



## Mama_in_Maine (Jun 7, 2006)

We have been trying to get DS 16 months to drink from a cup for 4 months now and he won't. He won't drink anything! If he takes one sip a day it is miracle! We have tried a variety of juice, water, rice milk, almond milk, soy milk..and he won't drink. His twin brother drinks plenty. I am really at a loss. I am getting so frustrated and worried about him. He is still nursing at least but only two or three times a day at the most. Any suggestions or advice? Thanks!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Just stick with water first. Then try an open cup if you haven't already. Try water warm and cool and cold.

Then as long as he doesn't look dehydrated- don't sweat it.

-Angela


----------



## newmothermary (Jan 9, 2007)

*My 17 mos. DD is the same way! She will take sips here and there but nothing that constitute much. She does nurse 1X in the morning and 1X at night and the tap's free the weekends. We have tried all sorts of cups with different kinds of spout, including the nifty flat straw, which I thought would work. She hasn't figure the sucking on the straw thing yet.

She does drink cow's milk from a bottle. She will take about 3oz. - 4 oz. a day.

I have the same concerns as you. DD doesn't look hydrated but I worry about her constipation (she has low muscle tone) which not drinking much does not help.
*
*Mary*


----------



## glowan1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Whenever I am worried about DD getting enough fluids, I offer her water from a bottle, water-bottle, not baby bottle. She loves thinking she is drinking bottled water. 95%, or more, of the time it is refilled with tap water. Just another suggestions along the same lines as above.

My DD also doesn't like juice or "other" milks. It's BM, cow's milk or water for her.

Is she peeing at least every 8 hours? If so she is probably OK without drinking from a cup.


----------



## mikeandtoribaby (Oct 27, 2005)

Let your little one see you drink from a water bottle. And do it often, that is what helped us. Once he saw me drinking from a water bottle, he wanted too as well. Once he got the hang of that, then I introduced a sippy cup than a straw.

That worked for us. Good luck!!!


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 21, 2003)

have you tried a straw? Either in a regular glass (taking sips from yours) or a straw cup. DD loved drinking from a straw (won't drink from anything else).


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

my DD is not that bad, but she doesn't seem to drink much. I call her my camel. It is a rare day that I actually have refill a sippy for her. She likes drinking from an open cup (mama's cup usually) and also a straw cup, not any kind with a fancy spill proof valve, just a regular cup with a straw and a lid. There are some take and toss ones by first years that are pretty nice and not too spilly. She also nurses 3-4 times a day. I offer all the time, but she refuses to drink, so I say







. She WILL drink if she is really thirsty, ie a really hot day and we are outside alot, but it is still not a ton. She is doing fine, so I guess she is fine, and I try not to sweat it. But yeah, I watch her friends drain sippys and I am amazed! Some people just don't need to drink much I guess. Also juice boxes hold some novelty for her. I wish they made "water boxes"


----------



## Shahbazin (Aug 3, 2006)

My DD wouldn't drink water until she was 14 months (she nursed 2-3 x/day & got formula 3x day at that point; at 14 1/2 months, she stopped nursing







: (I was 40 wks preg), but she started drinking water a week later - some from a cup, but more from a sippy. She figured out how to tilt a cup back to drink (spilling a lot!) but couldn't get the hang of doing the same w/a sippy, so to keep water in front of her that she could drink w/out help, I got her one of those Nuby straw cups w/a soft straw that goes to the bottom of the cup - & she loves it, carries it around & drinks from it all the time. I wish I'd tried the straw cup earlier (she doesn't like regular straws either). I got my cup here: http://www.goodforthekids.com


----------

